# Euro Disney



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All. Im fairly new to motorhoming. I have been around a few sites here in the Uk and plan on taking my 3 young children (and the wife) to Euro Disney in the October half term. 
Some people have told me that alot of campsites will be closed around this time of the year. Is this true? I have also heard that some people camp in the car park. However I would like toilet facilities and electric hook up would be nice. Can anyone recommend any nice sites near the park. Also I joined the camping and caravanning club at the Lincoln show last week. They told me to contact their carefree line. Would this be the best way of booking everything? I do not have a clue where to start and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Look in the campsite database, these are the two nearest:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3637

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2603


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you do a few searches on here and read up there is lots of info on Disney already posted.
Thats what I did before we took our grandkids last October half term.
We did stay on the car park for 2 nights, no issues, it's all allowed and a great way to make use of your van. It was cold and raining on the day we went so it was good to be able to head back to the van for a few hours and then go back into the park at tea time.

There are toilets, showers, fresh water and somewhere to empty your toilet there, We never had to use them but lots of others do..
No electric,... But if you dont waste power on the TV for a few nights there should be no reason why you cant manage..

I did a video HERE that shows the approach to the park, may be of some help.

Take your warm and wet gear.. Late October can be very poor on the weather, just like here..


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

This is where we stay

http://www.lechenegris.fr/frameset.php?land=uk

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4812

It is open into November as far as I can see including the pools etc bbrr brrr

It is about 20 mins away from the parks along easy roads and you avoid the toll section that a lot of people get caught up on going to Disney.

We have been twice now for 9 days each visit.

Ben


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

*euro disney*

Hi we are going to Euro Disney at half term plus three other vans who are our friends. If you would like some information about going to Euro Disney I can tell you anything you want about it so please don't be afraid to give me a ring on (0117) 9650650 after 6 o'clock.
This is our fourth time this year.

From Dave and Wendy


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive just been reading around and some people say that you cannot park overnight at the disney car park in a motorhome. Can anyone confirm if this is true. I have found a campsite which is around 10 miles away from euro disney but getting back there everyday for tea and then coming back for the parades etc will be very difficult. All advice welcome.


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

Did Euro D at the start of our summer hol. Stayed at ED, no probs. There is a dedicated camping car , car park. Facilities as outlined in a post above. No elec but if your in the park all day you should be ok. some ran generators of an evening, although not late.

To be honest it was all very easy and a 5/10 min walk into the parks. Personally I wouldn't do it any other way. You can get to restaurants during the evening which are on the outside of the park, although not cheap. If you plan to "self cater" take provisions with you as shopping won't be poss.

The car park was amazingly full, bit like a show! Weather was good when we went and most of the kids played out in the evening. A MH experience not to miss. I think car park cost 20 euro a day, although they didn't always come round, shh!

Although 2 days was enough, I won't be going back!!

Any questions please ask.

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Raf said:


> Ive just been reading around and some people say that you cannot park overnight at the disney car park in a motorhome.


If you go to the FAQ section of the Disney website:
http://parks.disneylandparis.co.uk/disneyland-park/index.xhtml#

You'll see that the answer to the question "May I park my camper in the guest parking" is "Campers are allowed in the Disney car park. A flat rate per day applies."


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

yes, you can park and stay at Disney as others have said. We were there before and after our trip to Spain in the summer, We are also going back Xmas but the showers etc will be closed then. If you are an annual pass holder for Disney parking is free. I agree its easy to find, cheap and the money you save you can spend in the expensive resturants! We to wouldn't do it any other way.
hope this helps


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies already. I have been reading about annual passes. These apparently allow free parking and access to the park all year. Is this true? Does anyone have one? If yes how much are these? I plan to buy the 4 for the price of 3 day tickets which are around £129 per adult and £109 per child. If the annual passes are similar in price then I will definately get these. Also should I book tickets here before I leave or get them once I arrive at ED? All advice is appreciated.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

Annual ticket details are not in English, but the details are probably simple enough to understand (Passeport Annuel).

The cheaper option is €139, which is comparable to the ticket you were considering for £129, but you also get the free parking, and discount in all the shops and restaurants so would probably work out cheaper. Children appear to pay the same as adults. You cannot use this ticket at certain holiday times. If you buy 5 together, there is a 20% off offer - as children under 3 get free entry anyway, I don't suppose they would need a passport.

Sorting out the annual pass is a bit of a faff - you pay for your parking on entry to the carpark; you pay for a day ticket to the park, then go to the passport office in the park, get pics taken etc (when we did it, the kids also got an autograph book and pen), and they charge you the balance of the passport cost. You then go out and come back into the carpark, to get your carpark entry refunded, and to get a bit of paper for the windscreen confirming the date you intend to leave.

On the parking, in general, they charge you for a day, so one overnight counts as 2 days - if you leave in the morning it's not an issue but, otherwise you may get back to your MH to find a note from security - I have no idea what happens if you ignore that . . .

An annual pass also increases the number of FastPass tickets you can have simultaneously (or it did), which can be handy.


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

*euro disney*

hi Raf 
From Dave and Wendy we have annual pass which is the dream which gives you 365 days a year at 199 euro's. You can get a cheaper one which is the fantasy at 139 euor's which gives you 335 days. When you go half term the cheaper one only allows you to in saturday,sunday, monday and tuesday. If a family of five living at the same address should get 25% discount. Hope you find this helpful.

ps You should get your 20 euro's parking money back when you purchase any of the above.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

we also have the dream passes, we renewed in the summer, ask for any special offers ie we got 6 mths extra plus my sons pass didn't need renewing until December and he sponsored us and we paid 169 euro each instead of 199 euro, but if you don't ask you don't get. we now have another summer and two xmas's so its worth it also get discounts in shops and restaurants and hotels.
if you intend to return get the passes.


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I think i will definately go for the passes as I intend on returning. Should I just book the ferry from here and turn up to buy tickets/passes when I arrive at Euro disney or should I purchase a day ticket from here and have it reimbursed against the price of the annual pass.


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

*euro disney*

Hi Raf
You buy your annual passes only in Euro Disney when you arrive.
I have been looking at ferries prices for you P&O going out on Friday 22 October at 23.55 is £31-25p, coming back on Sunday the 31 October 12-25 is £31-25 Total £62-50
My son and two friends are going to Euro Disney on the Friday 22 October at 10-15pm on P&O ferry if you want to tag along just let me know. They will be staying overnight at Calais Aires.
From Dave and Wendy
PS we will not leaving until Sunday the 24 October.
If you decide to tag along my son Alan will show you the ropes, if you use the toll roads it will be about32 Euro's


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

you can purchase your annual pass from Donald Duck office(opposite disney hotel), or you can purchase at the ticket office, they will give you temporary passes that you can use, then at your leisure, make your way to the annual passport office in the plaza, there they will take your photos and give you your passes. both times been lucky and only queued for a few minutes

more info you can find on www.magicforum.eu


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I have just booked ferry through caravan and camping club website. Seafrance return for £75 which I think is ok. We leave on 24 October at 9.40am. Have to travel down from Birmingham. The kids are really excited and were all looking forward to it. Dave and Wendy are you staying in the car park? Would be nice to meet and say hello. I really appreciate your offer to tag along with your son. What ferry are you going on?


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

*euro disney*

Hi Raf
Yes we are staying in the car park at Euro Disney. Our ferry is 12-30 on the 24 October. It work's out that you will be in Calais about 2 hour's before us. Please give me a ring today if possible so we can arrange for some where to meet my number is home (0117) 9650650 mobile 07799435209 thank you. 
It will be nice for us to meet, only with this being your first time it is hard to type out where for us to meet up.

Thank you Dave and Wendy


----------

